# Liesel's in heat!!



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

My little wrinkly baby Liesel is now tall and gangly and has come into heat at 10 months old!! She's been sleeping almost all day, peeing all the time, she's very swollen and my family have noticed some blood.
So my question is - does anyone have any quick tips for making homemade doggy nappies/diapers?? We don't really have time to get some ordered before we leave Shetland again and our local pet shop is very poorly stocked.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Our breeder said to get children's underwear and cut a hole out for the tail.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I was told same as candy. And just put a lady's product in it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[

PetSmart sells doggie underwear cheap and even belly bands for boys. But not really necessary unless... the boyz are in town...

She will keep clean, you'll hardly notice any mistakes. Clean white sheets where she stays (crate, day bed) 

Forum has lots of threads (with pictures even) check out suliko's thread. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6869.0.html


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh Claire that means Kiya is right behind Leisel. I have been dreading this! Kiya will be 11 months Aug 1..so far no sign but I'm sure it won't be long. Keep me posted at least! :'(


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our girl is almost 15 months old and still hasn't gone into heat!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

lilyloo said:


> Our girl is almost 15 months old and still hasn't gone into heat!


Ok so I might be in the middle! Does the time they go into heat have any effect on development? Kiya is going to be small..I struggle keeping her at 40 lb and she is very scrawny but muscular. I worry that she won't fill out. I give her wild salmon oil, alternating with raw meat, freeze dried food, veggies..or maybe I worry too much! :-\


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Definitely, their skeletal system is under development until about 18 months or so. If you keep Kiya intact for a little longer she will attain a balanced skeletal frame. It's this balance between front and hind limbs that keeps them from unnecessary ACL injuries, proper weight distribution...

At least, that's how it was explained to me. 

Dog in the foreground is Sammy, the one in the background is (forgot her name) but she is skin&bones healthy. Just a different frame, still very pretty and very fast.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Just had to comment on weight ... Laika will be 12 months Aug 6th & hasn't gone into heat yet ( waiting not so patiently as many summer plans are put off knowing she could commence at any time), and weighs about 32lbs. 

She is a lean muscle machine. I think she needs a little more weight, but she is healthy as can be  

Good luck with Liesel & keep us posted. I want to know what I am in store for :-\


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

datacan said:


> Definitely, their skeletal system is under development until about 18 months or so. If you keep Kiya intact for a little longer she will attain a balanced skeletal frame. It's this balance between front and hind limbs that keeps them from unnecessary ACL injuries, proper weight distribution...
> 
> At least, that's how it was explained to me.
> 
> Dog in the foreground is Sammy, the one in the background is (forgot her name) but she is skin&bones healthy. Just a different frame, still very pretty and very fast.


Thanks DC! I think I just need to let nature take her course! I have no plan right now to spay her until she fully develops...whenever that is!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Our summer holiday is up the spout too 

Lyra is nearly 11 months now and still no sign. We can't book anything or make any plans. I certainly wouldn't want to leave her with my teenage sons - we fancy a second dog but want a Vizsla not 10 Vizapoos or Vizadoors

I did feel a bit smug though as we already have doggie pants 'in stock'


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Penny is 15 months old and still no heat it we've been making plans left and right. Her momma was 11 months at first heat so any day it could happen. Or not. So we just keep doing what we want and we'll worry about when needed. She's only 34 lbs but it perfect weight on her small frame.


----------

